# Fertlizer on pasture



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Received a call from an Organic farmer I met at a trade show concerning some fertlizer he had. It is a fish oil liquid fert with humic in it that somehow had been contaminated with 28%liquid,about 30gl in a 275gl tank. The fert company made good on the fert but had not picked up the tank from his farm for 6 weeks after several phone calls to them. The organic inspector will be there next week he had to get it off the farm !!! He gave it to me, had to drive 60 miles to get it price was real cheap,10gl gas for truck.














Am thinking about spraying it at 10gl acre on a bahia grass pasture.

ANYONE have a better idea?? Will it burn the grass,use it on tift 85 hay field, save it for the fall veg crop ??

scrapiron


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'm confused about what it had been contaminated with. I've had mixed results with liquid fertilizer. If you put it down and don't get rain it will usually burn the grass. However, I've also cut the stuff with water and sprayed with drench nozzles and gotten reasonable results in my horse paddocks. I'm picky about my T-85, I'd spray it on the Bahia.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Oops my bad !!!














Fish oil is an organic fert, 28% is urea/am nitrate at 28% nitrogen. This is the contamination.They are not allowed on a cert. organic farm. No chemical fert, no chemicals at all. Fish oil is very long lasting but low in nutrients. I would have no problem putting it on my tift 85 or Russell bermuda if it would help on this sand we farm, I would not change my fert program on the hay fields except for the fish oil sprayed on it. If it will not help much it will be sprayed on the bahia.

scrapiron


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Well, I certainly wouldn't consider that a "contamination".....sounds to me like it's been enhanced. I'd spray it on the good stuff, Bermuda responds better to fertilizer than Bahia IMHO, but I'd probably either cut it with water to minimize the burn or wait until I saw rain coming on the radar. BTW, if you have any extra rain send it my way...we're 2" below normal and dry as a bone.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> BTW, if you have any extra rain send it my way...we're 2" below normal and dry as a bone.


Trade yah, got 2 inches Friday night, another 3 tenths the next morning. Got 3/4" yesterday about 10 am, got another 4 tenths last night. Had puddles in the field I was trying to make silage bales in. Forecast was for widely scattered t-storms and sprinkles.


----------



## Hoosier Hay Farms (Aug 17, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> BTW, if you have any extra rain send it my way...we're 2" below normal and dry as a bone.


If only we could set up a trading community for rain. Up to 9 inches so far this month. Water standing and some flooding.

Scrapiron, on the fish oil the added nitrogen I think it will be a good addition. It has some phosphorous in it as well, although in small amounts. Let us know how it worked.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Well some of the fish oil is on the bahia (40 gl diluted with enough water to spray 15 gl per acre) on a 6 acre test plot. Tomorrow morning will spray 10gl diluted on an acre of tift85 &10gl on an acre of Russell. That will leave 215gl in the tank to use on the one that will benefit the most from it. We are needing RAIN, about 15in behind for the last 30days. Normal { what is that ??? } is 1-2in from a thunderstorm almost every afternoon, this year 1/10 to 3/10 in, not real good.

scrapiron


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

scrapiron said:


> Well some of the fish oil is on the bahia (40 gl diluted with enough water to spray 15 gl per acre) on a 6 acre test plot. Tomorrow morning will spray 10gl diluted on an acre of tift85 &10gl on an acre of Russell. That will leave 215gl in the tank to use on the one that will benefit the most from it. We are needing RAIN, about 15in behind for the last 30days. Normal { what is that ??? } is 1-2in from a thunderstorm almost every afternoon, this year 1/10 to 3/10 in, not real good.
> 
> scrapiron


Good luck with the fish oil. I got 3/10's the other afternoon but I'm not complaning.....just wish it had been more. With Alex out in the Gulf we should get some of the bands next week. With my luck the hurricane will pick up the oil, lightning will set it on fire, and we'll have a flamethrower come over us.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Update on the fish oil fert. Sprayed it on twice. Could not see any difference on the tift-85 or russell bermuda. On the bahia grass almost double the grass production, you can see the spray line across the field. The bahia does not use as much fertlizer as fast as the hyb bermuda grass. I would not buy the fish oil fert because of cost, but if more becomes available, I will sure put it out !

scrapiron


----------

